# MTH Kadee conversions



## NHSTEAMER (Jan 2, 2008)

Rather then reinvent the wheel, does anybody know what screws can be used (size etc.) to mount the Kadee 820 body mount couplers to MTH Railking 1 freight cars. I used the suppled bolts and nuts for the Hopper cars but that will not work for boxcars and caboose. thank you


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Unfortunately I don't. I do have a sample MTH box car, I've just never looked into putting a kadee on it. I'll report back if I find out anything though. 


Raymond


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I use #4 x 5/8" long panhead blackened sheetmetal screws phillips drive..I buy them at Ace Hardware... 
Anythng any loger will poke thru the floor../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Sorry I use 789 body mount couplers...they give much more latatude for shorter radius. 

Only drawback is you have to build up the coupler area with evergreen plastic, and of course paint the bright white to black 

Bubba


----------

